# Newbie - advice please



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm new on these boards. 

A bit about me. I'm 29 and my husband is 37, we tried to get pregnant for 4 years before my husband was diagnosed with a low sperm count and low motility which led to us having IVF which gave us our beautiful 7Month old daughter.

I was wondering if anyone who has similar fertility issues has managed to fall pregnant naturally after an IVF pregnancy? We desperately want her to have a brother or sister. xx
P.S sorry for any typos on my mobile!xx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure nothing is impossible in the world of fertility. I know there are some amazing supplements out there for men with this problem ( zita west) so maybe a few months of concerted effort by your DH could reap rewards.


----------

